# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] The Haunted aura fait un truc irréel.

## ShinSH

Le gagnant du concours Make Something Unreal, consistant à désigner le meilleur mod Unreal Tournament 3, a été désigné. The Haunted a gagné. C'était mon mod préféré parmi les soumissions, et tant pis pour ceux qui se sont amusés à le dénigrer depuis sa sortie.
 The Haunted, auquel j'ai consacré un dossier mods, est une sorte de combinaison de plusieurs jeux. Dans des arènes fermées (mais gigantesques) à la Killing Floor, vous et vos quatre amis (oui, Left 4 Dead) combattrez des démons en coopération, avec une vue à la troisième personne comme dans Resident Evil 5, mais avec une jouabilité mieux gaulée. Et avec des Tiger Uppercuts. Un panel varié d'armes sont au menu, sans compter que vous pourrez les upgrader en accumulant les kills. En plus d'un mode coopération, vous pouvez également jouer en versus à 4 contre 4, les joueurs démons choisissant où faire apparaitre leurs mignons incarnés par l'IA ou eux-mêmes.
 L'équipe de développement empoche donc 50 000$ (Ce qui n'est rien comparé au million de dollars promis dans le titre du concours, ne me demandez pas pourquoi) et une licence commerciale de l'Unreal Engine 3. Il repart également avec mes félicitations, mais je pense qu'ils s'en fichent. Pour fêter ça, l'équipe a sorti un nouveau site pour présenter la version commerciale à venir. Ce qui est dommage, c'est qu'avec la sortie de l'UDK, posséder une licence de l'Unreal Engine 3 est un peu moins exceptionnel par rapport aux précédentes éditions du concours...
 Annoncer qu'un seul gagnant serait nier le travail de qualité fourni par les autres moddeurs, aussi faut il savoir que l'aventure solo The Ball est arrivé en seconde position, suivi par Planetstorm, le FPS multi dans l'espace, puis le casse tête Prometheus, et enfin Hazard: The journey of life, présenté dans le numéro 202 de Canard PC. Tous ces mods méritent le coup d'oeil, fruits d'un travail exceptionnel.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Krobill

Une licence commerciale complète de l'unreal engine 3 avec les options de supports éventuels ça vaut peut être pas un million de dollars mais beaucoup beaucoup plus que 50 000. Elle vient peut être de là la différence entre le lot et la valeur du prix annoncé.
En plus, avec la licence officielle plutôt que UDK, tu n'as pas à reverser 25% de ce que tu gagnes à Epic. Ca fait une légère différence pour un studio indé ! ^^

----------


## Sao

Faudra qu'on s'en refasse d'ailleurs Chinche.

----------


## ShinSH

> Faudra qu'on s'en refasse d'ailleurs Chinche.


Avec la toupie!!!  ::wub::

----------


## Akodo

Personnellement je ne m'amuse pas à le dénigrer, mais après l'avoir essayé en LAN avec des potes, on était tous tombés d'accord que c'était ultra répétitif, et au final on était passés à autre chose...
Mais félicitations tout de même, il y a vraiment un boulot énorme sur le mod.

----------


## Flipmode

Planetstorm a l'air sympa ! quelqu'un a testé ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Planetstorm a l'air sympa ! quelqu'un a testé ?



Ici même ! Malheureusement, c'était sur les premières versions Beta/Alpha.

Edit: Il me semble qu'il existe un autre topic plus récent.

----------


## gmparadise

Ce mod à cessé de m'intéresser quand j'ai vu la vue à l'épaule pour  handicapés consoleux. C'est bien un mod pc pourtant il me semble, vous  savez, la plate-forme où l'on privilégie le confort de jeu ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ShinSH

> Ce mod à cessé de m'intéresser quand j'ai vu la vue à l'épaule pour  handicapés consoleux. C'est bien un mod pc pourtant il me semble, vous  savez, la plate-forme où l'on privilégie le confort de jeu ?


Ton troll, tu peux te le ranger, merci.

La vue à la 3e personne est très bien foutue, surtout pour gérer tout ce qui est combat au corps à corps.

----------


## gmparadise

> La vue à la 3e personne est très bien foutue, surtout pour gérer  tout ce  qui est combat au corps à corps.


Non non, les seules bonnes vues à la 3ème personne sont les vues à la  Max Payne qui permettent de s'orienter correctement et offrent un bon  confort visuel.

Si je voulais jouer avec un connard qui prend la moitié de l'écran je  jouerais sur xbox.

----------


## ShinSH

> Non non, les seules bonnes vues à la 3ème personne sont les vues à la  Max Payne qui permettent de s'orienter correctement et offrent un bon  confort visuel.
> 
> Si je voulais jouer avec un connard qui prend la moitié de l'écran je  jouerais sur xbox.


Tu sais, c'est pas parce que t'as des gouts de chie que tu dois te sentir obligé d'insulter les trucs que tu n'aimes pas.

----------


## gmparadise

> Tu sais, c'est pas parce que t'as des gouts de chie que tu dois  te  sentir obligé d'insulter les trucs que tu n'aimes pas.


Dire à quelqu'un qu'il a des goûts de chiottes en shooter quand on aime  les tps vue à l'épaule c'est un peu comme insulter les goûts musicaux de  quelqu'un alors qu'on est fan de Tokio Hotel.

La vue à l'épaule offre un confort visuel minimal, rend l'orientation  difficile et rend claustrophobe. Après, je comprends que les consoleux  ne s'en rendent pas compte, (déjà que pour eux du 15fps c'est fluide  ...) mais là on est sur un forum pc, donc tes avis à la con tu les  gardes pour toi.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Ben c'est pas plutôt positif de rendre le joueur claustro dans un jeu horror like ? 

Perso, une vue à la dead space (ou à la f2black si je ne m'abuse) me dérange pas trop, c'est déroutant au début mais l'on s'y fait. C'est un choix de gameplay parmi d'autre. Emettre une critique sur ce seul point, c'est assez creux.

Etant fan de killing floor, faudra que je teste ce mod. Ca coute cher de nos jours ut 3 ?

----------


## znokiss

gmparadise
*Ignorez-moi !*

On ne peut pas faire plus clair.

----------


## Akodo

> gmparadise
> *Ignorez-moi !*
> 
> On ne peut pas faire plus clair.


Ah oui je n'ai vu le sous-titre qu'à la fin  ::XD:: 
On peut critiquer The Haunted, mais très franchement la vue à la 3eme personne y est au poil.
Tu vois je dis ça et pourtant j'aime pas trop le mod.
Mais ce n'est que mon avis à la con  ::ninja::

----------


## Wolverine

> vous et vos quatre amis (oui, Left 4 Dead) [...]  vous pouvez également jouer en versus à 4 contre 4,


5 en coop et 8 en versus ?

j'imagine que c'est juste une coquille  ::): 

Sinon je hais aussi la vue avec caméra à l'épaule c'est pas pour autant que j'insulte les consoleux parce qu'ils aiment.
Mais c'est pas pour autant que ceci doit être qualifié de goût de chiotte surtout que sur PC, ça reste une sujet qui a tendance à susciter pas mal de critique (en mal *et* en bien) et que ça ne fait pas l'unanimité.

----------

